# Calling all No. 45 owners...



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently acquired a No. 45 with cutters, but without any of the wooden boxes for the cutters. As such I would like to make some boxes to hold the cutters, but thought it would be cool if I could make reproduction boxes similar to the ones that they would have come in.

Here's where I need help. I have been unable to find anything with detailed dimensions for the cutter boxes. Those would be a great help.

Also, I think it would look good if I could reproduce the graphics that would be on the front of the boxes with the different blade dimensions, but I haven't found any pictures that are a high enough resolution to work with. Honestly, the best thing to use would be a high-resolution scan of the box front. Then I could clean it up in Photoshop an "make it pretty" for the boxes.

If anyone can help, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks. When I finally make the boxes, I'll be sure to do a blog posting detailing everything in case people want to make their own (graphics for the boxes included).


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

My #45 cutters came in two boxes, and I've got pictures of them, but the graphics aren't 100% in tact.

If no one else does, I will try to get dimensions tonight after I get home from work.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

That would be great Chris, I appreciate it.

Does anyone have the graphics that are in better shape that they wouldn't mind scanning/photographing?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I can send you both of my boxes to use as samples just as long as I get them back in the shape they are in.
Arlin


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I can send you mine too if youll send em back in better shape. (and decals)


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

@Arlin and cabmaker, do your boxes have the decals intact, or at least mostly intact?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

My decals are barely detectable


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone have any idea the font used on the labels? This is a long shot, but I figure someone out there might have typeface experience.

See the below image for reference (sourced from an ebay sale).


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I just acquired a 45 without the cutters. Since I will be buying them as one off's from feebay I was having thoughts along the same line. Build a reproduction box for the cutters and another to hold the plane.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Guys, I have a graphics guy here who says if he can get a square framed shot, 
rather than angled, the closer the better and hi rez, he can rebuild the image in a half hour or so
and we can all have labels to print off.
Might as well try the other ones as well as post #8 and see what he can do..that one we've figured the missing part with #18 is 3/4" 
Anyway as square on to the label as possible and as clear a shot as possible

here's hoping 
;-)


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

The jpegs will be sent to you shortly on what I have for the 45's, also have 3 thus far of the 55's which are let me say Pristine….......Did I mention the 55's are Pristine?


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

@racerglen - That was my intention, which is why Gshepherd is sending me scans of his boxes. I will be rebuilding them in Photoshop for print-quality graphics. I intend to trace and replicate the graphics, not just reprint the old label and call it good.

@Gshepherd - Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

The 45's to you shortly but 55's later this afternoon they are still at the shop…. Maybe some more 45's have to check storage. Here is a teaser pic of the 55's I will get scanned jpeg for you today….


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

My guy wanted to do the same thing..
Great minds think !

;-)


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Those 55's are prettyyyyy… I'm at work so I won't be able to do anything until tonight (maybe not until tomorrow night depending on how busy I am tonight), so no worries about getting them to me.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Yes they are prettyyyyyyyyyy…. I wear goggles when I get close to them so my tears don't drop on them ;-)))))


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Just recently I started thinking about and/or designing a new box for my #45. It didn't come with original box, and I'd like to be able to keep everything in one spot, and since I travel with mine sometimes, I'd like to make it easily and safely portable, If we, as a group, could get some reproduction labels, that would make it all the better…


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

That's my thought exactly, Mosquito. Once I get the labels redone, I'll post them in a blog entry with links for download.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Repro-Stanley-45-Cutter-Box-Label-types-7-11-1907-11-/150908912220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2322df425c&nma=true&si=jHniBqA9igy1TL3hxWLopSe3xnM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

I think that seller just reprinted a picture/scan of an old label. Good source for dimensions though.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Reading the description, I'm pretty sure you're right, but it's at least a box with dimensions. He's got a few others listed for other combination plane cutters as well.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, I've finished one of the box labels. It is Cutter Box No.2 (plow, dado, and filletster cutters), and has the Sweetheart logo. You can download the high-res, printable version here.

I made the background a few colors. I used black, grey, and tried to match the original green (not sure if I succeeded or not).

The picture is formatted to print off as in 8×10 picture, and will do so easily through the Windows Picture and Fax Viewer (or some Mac equivalent that I don't know of).










More are forthcoming.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice work! Any chance you're working on the older ones? (i.e. the ones I have ;-) )
I was thinking about re-creating them (partially tracing a picture of mine in photoshop) and then having it laser etched into some wood to remake cutter boxes.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

If you have pictures I can go off, I can certainly try. Ideally, color scans at a resolution 300ppi or higher.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

That's great work !
Thanks !


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, may I redirect your attention here.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you for posting this graphic. I just picked up a #45 and will probably be making new boxes for the cutters. it's a huge step forward to be able to print off the labels to make the reproduction boxes look ever so cool.


----------



## tenpennyguy (Feb 26, 2015)

Adding another measurement to Mosquito's posting. I have a couple of boxes that look about the same age as Mos'. I only have the bottoms. Mine are (? pine) 6 3/4 " x 3 1/8" x 1/2". The box is made from a single piece, with a 5/32" kerf. 1/4" of wood remains at the bottom. The two side pieces are each 3/8" thick. Tbe box was assenmbled with four small tacks.

No great surprise that Stanley had some variations in the box dimensions.


----------



## Loulegal (Jan 15, 2020)

Does Gshepherd still have the jpegs or are they available from another person? I am building three storage boxes out of chestnut and will also need to build cutter boxes.


----------



## Loulegal (Jan 15, 2020)

My error. I am a newbie.


----------

